# Photo Philers Contest:: Love thy Country



## mistyjr (Apr 11, 2010)

[align=left] Love thy Country!





[/align]
[align=center]
[/align] 






A new Photo Phile contest to put us in the spirit of our country!

This means Flags, your country's Colors, your country or State/Provincial Flowers, National Sports, Your country Stereotype! IE:: (Like Canadians live in Igloos and Ride Polar Bears!) 







Just show us how proud you are with your country buns!

Set them up and take those photos, or dress 'em up with your photo editing software!! 

And have fun with it!!

Only one entry per rabbit in your household, as usual! Please. If you feature more than one rabbit in a photo, the rabbit can not appear in multiple photographs.













*The contest will run from June 1st through to July 1st. Entries will be accepted until midnight EST, Saturday, June 19th, with voting through to Tuesday, June 29th. The winners will be announced July 1st.*

*We will have a 
Grand Champion
1st Runner Up
2nd Runner Up
3 Honorable Mentions
and many
Awesome Participants*


RO-ers, PREPARE YOUR ENTRIES!! 


_Note: Entries become the property of RabbitsOnline.Net for possible use in the future promotions, logos, business cards, calendars, ect._


----------



## Pipp (Apr 11, 2010)

Oooh, this is a great one! 

Can we save it for another month or two and run it so the final pics are up in late June or early July in conjunction with Canada Day and the 4th of July? (What's the equivalent in Australia and the UK?)

:goodjob


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's the "Star Spangled Banner" at Fort McHenry in Baltimore (named after Scone's distant ancestor, General Scone McBunny, of course - the name was changed over the years...) :


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 11, 2010)

Yay, I have time to plot


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 11, 2010)

moved until June


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

*THIS IS NOW OPEN!

*


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 1, 2010)

This cool, I am going to try enter this one


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

:biggrin: Thanks Grace


----------



## Dustiechick (Jun 5, 2010)

Sweet! imma try to enter this one! Go canada's arctic!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 6, 2010)

Can I enter a photo that was entered in the same contest a 2 years ago? He only got like 2 votes that time so he wouldn't be winning twice with the same photo or anything. It is this picture of Rory:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 7, 2010)

The Dutchess "Daisy Mae"






Buttercup






Enjoy my "Little" CANADIAN:Canada small:Beauties

Susan:Canada small:


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 7, 2010)

*Very Cute All Of You!* :biggrin::big wink:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 11, 2010)

edit:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 12, 2010)

King Kirby stakes his claim


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 13, 2010)

Here is Felix showing off his patriotic side!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice Photo's everybody! :biggrin: :thumbup

Come On Canada, And other Countries! :dancingorig:


----------



## MILU (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, MILU doesn't love his country (Brazil) much (mostly because there aren't savvy vets here and he's always in trouble when he needs medical attention), but he likes to eat fruits and play so I portrayed him as the "banana-winged angel MILU" - flying all over, playing and eating all at the same time.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 17, 2010)

:thumbup


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 21, 2010)

Here's Penny's entry


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 21, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 21, 2010)

Penelope







Korr (why yes, he does ride a polar bear)


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm going to try to do a Poe photo shoot this coming weekend before the deadline


----------



## TwoLittleBuns (Jun 23, 2010)

Herman being patriotic!






Bentley saluting the flag. (or something like that )


----------



## sparney (Jun 27, 2010)

Barney being normal, but facepainted digitally!!!! he supports england even though he hasn't a clue what the world cup is! lol


----------



## sparney (Jun 27, 2010)

lyrics to a football song! 3 lions!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 29, 2010)

We just got 1 more day for this photo contest.. Please come and post your rabbits and be proud of your country!


----------



## Nela (Jun 30, 2010)

Awwww darn, I'm not sure i'll have time to do this one Would have been perfect too since I can find quite a bit of patriotic things these days with the World Cup. Bleh


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 1, 2010)

**LAST DAY**


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 2, 2010)

Vote begins this Evening!


----------

